
Blame Your Lousy Internet on Poles - dwaxe
https://backchannel.com/blame-your-lousy-internet-on-poles-1998a85c3ed9?source=rss----d16afa0ae7c---4
======
ocdtrekkie
I honestly want to know how much Backchannel was paid[1] by Google to write
this article. It paints Google as a "volunteer" to deploying a new network,
rather than... a competitor trying to skirt the law to get a competitive
advantage. The article chooses to be specific when shaming AT&T or Comcast,
and praising Google, but vague when talking about the actual issues with what
Google was trying to do.

[1]Given the amount of inside access to Google that Backchannel is regularly
given for exclusive access to senior people at various Google departments, I
imagine this is less of a "actual cash paid" transaction, and more of a "this
for that" arrangement, and probably not official enough to be written on paper
anywhere.

